# Girl toddler has messy urine stream



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

My dd has been potty trained for 4+ months and she's doing great with it. But the problem is that her stream of urine shoots up and over the rim of the toilet and onto her legs, clothes, and the floor. I encourage her to lean forward and sit back more but that doesn't help. I swear she pees like a boy!

She has a small potty from Target that looks similar to the Baby Bjorn ones. I have asked her to pee in that again the last few days because it has a boy guard molded into the design. But it hits that guard and then sprays back at her because of the force of the stream. I'm sure one day this will be a great talent







but right now it's frustrating. I have to wipe her up with a wet wipe or wash cloth and wipe up the floor every time she pees. Any suggestions?


----------



## apple_dumpling (Oct 20, 2004)

No suggestions, but lurking to see what answers you get!

My dd (18 months) pees like this too and she always has... My DH swore when she was a tiny baby that she must have a "boy part hidden in there somewhere to pee up like that!" LOL I've just recently tried sitting her on the potty once a while, and we have the same problem. It's like a lightning bolt







And it gets everywhere...

I've tried talking to her softly and telling her to relax when she is using the potty, hoping that eventually she'll understand and not pee so forcefully in it. That's all I can think of! I've also tried putting her farther back on the toilet, that works sometimes, but not always....








:


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

My dd kind of jhas this too, so she feels more comfortable on a potty seat on the large potty, or lately, just the large potty and a step stool. She leans way forward.

She is kind of messy though. Which is why I want to get some family cloth for the bathroom


----------



## MamaRabbit (May 26, 2005)

I just started telling her "keep your knees together" For some reason that worked. Well, until we visited the USA for the summer and all public toilets have the gap in the seat. But anyway, that seemed to keep the pee aiming more down, because believe me, we've had plenty of those "over the top, pee the clothes" problems.


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Yea....the only advice I have is to sit back, then lean the torso over. (Kind of like a squat, but the butt is still on the potty seat.) Perhaps a different type of potty with a different type of splash guard would help. If you've got a friend who has a different potty, you could ask her to let your DD try it. Or you can buy one, and if it doesn't work, return it...(I guess. I don't know for sure if potty's are returnable, due to sanitary reasons.)

Faith
(Who actually owns 4 different potties. Crazy, huh? But I've got three floors, plus one's a travel potty, so I rationalize it to be okay, LOL! Wish I lived near you, USAmma.)


----------



## MamaRabbit (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faithnj*
Faith
(Who actually owns 4 different potties. Crazy, huh? But I've got three floors, plus one's a travel potty, so I rationalize it to be okay, LOL! Wish I lived near you, USAmma.)

Hey me too! 4 potties. A little plastic Thai potty. A potty ring for the big toilet. A potty seat with the pot that comes out as a drawer. A potty seat with the pot that lifts out. I bought that last one in the USA for visiting in-laws... great-grandma's potty has the raised seat... I can hardly climb up on that thing. I figured if I had to buy it there, might as well bring it back.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Thanks for your suggestions! I'll try having her put her legs together although generally she straddles to balance better. I guess eventually she'll just learn how to aim better.


----------



## Pastrydemon (Feb 3, 2005)

Glad you started this thread. DD fully potty-learned about 2 weeks ago and today for some reason really started "spraying!" She was so alarmed. I am going to use the "keep your knees together" trick!


----------



## MotheringHeart (Dec 18, 2005)

We had this problem FOREVER with DD. She has a firehose urine stream. We started having her lean forward to kind of pitch her hips back and that really seemed to help her not peeing over the edge. Good luck, it will go away eventually. (I know that's not much consolation now that she's making a mess everywhere....)


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

Same problem, exacerbated because she likes to lean back and watch. She's not even two, so she's not going to listen to reason about it, but I keep telling myself that it's better than diapers....


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

My daughter has always been a front-wetter, too. Not so much a problem with the potty, for some reason, though if it's a really forceful stream it can spray. But the molded boy guard on the Bjorn potty seems to work okay for her. And if she's on the big toilet (with the insert ring) she tends to lean forward.

When we were sort of ECing (she wore diapers but didn't soil them, I'd hold her up to pee/poop) I got sprayed lots of times if I wasn't careful. Whoa.


----------



## MyZoeJane (Aug 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotheringHeart*
We had this problem FOREVER with DD. She has a firehose urine stream. We started having her lean forward to kind of pitch her hips back and that really seemed to help her not peeing over the edge. Good luck, it will go away eventually. (I know that's not much consolation now that she's making a mess everywhere....)

Yeah that! My DD knows she has to keep her knees together and lean forward when she pees or she "pees on the princess" (her panties) and she doesn't want to do that!


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Heh. I have this problem as an adult sometimes. . always did as a kid too.

My inner labia are just a little longer than normal so that they end up touching each other and sticking together. This sorta creates a "pocket" and the only way the urine can come out is to go up and over. If the stream is particularly forceful, yeah, it can definitely escape the toilet. My "solution" over the years is to just reach down first and gently pull the two sides apart. Never a problem after that!

Sorry, TMI for sure.


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

I had to go find this thread again because of a recent experience while traveling. We were at my mom's house, and years ago my brother picked up one of those insert rings so his son could sit on the regular toilet at Grandma's house. So I used that with my daughter, and she was peeing and yelled "Uh-Oh!" Yes, the dreaded spray down her legs. No big deal, but it was a recurring problem (more often than at home) and I thought I'd try to remember to post about it and to mention that there could be a difference between brands. That insert ring did have sort of a molded pee/splash guard, but it didn't work well for my daughter. At home, we have the Baby Bjorn insert ring and it typically doesn't splash. Not routinely, at least. (Even though she's a front-wetter and all bets are off if it's really forceful.) But maybe a different shape could work better, as we've found found.


----------



## PajamaMama (Dec 18, 2004)

Maybe you can try putting something on the floor in front of the toilet for her to look at, so she has to lean forward...do you have any of those 'find the hidden picture' books? We get Highlights for Kids magazine and there is one in there every month.


----------



## noelsmommie (May 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma*
Thanks for your suggestions! I'll try having her put her legs together although generally she straddles to balance better. I guess eventually she'll just learn how to aim better.

if it is shooting forward even when she straddles then you may just be dealing with unique physiology or possibily fused labia. I was a ped nurse before I was a mommy and we would see girls would pee like that if their labia were fused with some separation toward the front of the body. (if you can imagine the fusing makes a channel that shoots the urine forward. If you are sure that her labia are not fused, (that is you can separate both the labia majora (big folds) and the labia minora (inner thin folds) and actually see the openings for the urethra and vagina) then it is just possible that her urethra is tilted in a way that aims her pee forward. she will stop peeing all over once she has a little more bladder control and can release her urine in a slower stream.

good luck!


----------



## cbt1960 (Apr 6, 2017)

crazydiamond said:


> Heh. I have this problem as an adult sometimes. . always did as a kid too.
> 
> My inner labia are just a little longer than normal so that they end up touching each other and sticking together. This sorta creates a "pocket" and the only way the urine can come out is to go up and over. If the stream is particularly forceful, yeah, it can definitely escape the toilet. My "solution" over the years is to just reach down first and gently pull the two sides apart. Never a problem after that!
> 
> Sorry, TMI for sure.


Sorry to bump this long retired thread and quote someone but I am curious on this as it seems to be a tradition from my DD and her DD as well. maybe it is a physical characteristic. 
not sure what is normal and not.. so just looking for general input.

C.


----------

